# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Вайшнавы и Дварака

## Kasturika d.d.

А почему Гаудиа–вайшнавы " откровенно НЕ ХОТЯТ, НИ ЗА ЧТО НЕ ХОТЯТ быть в этой роли."?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> А почему Гаудиа–вайшнавы " откровенно НЕ ХОТЯТ, НИ ЗА ЧТО НЕ ХОТЯТ быть в этой роли."?


Потому, что в этой роли невозможно реализовать цель гаудиев - Радха-дасьям (служение Шримати Вришабханунандини Радхе). В Двараке нет ни Радхи, ни Яшодананданы Кришны, Они не покидают Вриндаван. 

Этого уже достаточно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

То есть  все Гаудиа–вайшнавы с Кришналоки однозначно?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Простите, что повторяемся с вопросами. Мы уже задавали этот вопрос Враджендра Кумару прабху.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=3527

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> То есть  все Гаудиа–вайшнавы с Кришналоки однозначно?


Не важно "откуда?"... это тема для отдельного обсуждения, в котором я заранее отказываюсь принимать участие.

Поскольку мы уже "здесь", для нас гораздо важнее вопрос "куда?".

На вопрос "куда?", Гаудии отвечают - "Во Вриндаван", на вопрос "Зачем?", - "служить Шри Шри Радхе и Кришне в одной из четырех Враджа-рас".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Понимаю.
 Но не стала бы отказываться от Двараки.
(может,потому что еще не очень Гаудиа–вайшнав :smilies: 

Спасибо. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Тем не менее, Шрила Прабхупада установил Божества Рукмини-Дваракадхиша в храме Лос Анджелеса и назвал это храм New Dvaraka. Да и истории про игры Кришны в Двараке подробно описаны в ШБ. С точки зрения расы, Дварака, естественно, уступает Вриндавану, но не уйди Кришна в Матхуру и Двараку, как бы жители Вриндавана испытывали такое чувство разлуки с Кришной? Все удивительно взаимосвязано в Его играх. Поэтому Дварака нам тоже не чужда.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Дварака нам тоже не чужда.


Никакие игры нашего Господа не могут быть нам ЧУЖДЫ, но это не значит, что преданное служение в Двараке является целью гаудия вайшнавов.

Чтобы не быть голословным. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур. Книга Рага-вартма-чандрика. (Полностью и глава "Мишра-бхакти и ваидхи-бхакти" в частности) описывает эту тему. 

Эта книга взята мною из Бхактиведанта Ведабейс, а не из какого-то там недозволенного, постороннего источника.

Увы! Там все на английском, перевести не имею времени. 




> Да и истории про игры Кришны в Двараке подробно описаны в ШБ.


В Шримад Бхагаватам много всего описано подробно. Даже адские планеты - со множеством ярких подробностей. 




> Тем не менее,Шрила Прабхупада установил Божества Рукмини-Дваракадхиша в храме Лос Анджелеса и назвал это храм New Dvaraka


И тем не менее это Божество Шри Шри Радхи и Кришны. 

Это очень серьезные философские моменты, относящиеся к прайоджана-гьяне Гаудия-вайшнавизма.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Прабху,простите заранее,если я что не понимаю. Например,мой уровень такой,что я только пытаюсь осознать величие Кришны в любых Его проявлениях: Вселенской форме,Брахмане,в Господе Вишну.
И вдруг мне предлагают такую высокую роль, как роль жителя самой Двараки!!! Для меня это просто невероятное предложение! ...

В одной лекции Госвами Махарадж сказал (не дословно), что если нам предложат служить Вишну на Вайкунтхе,мы не должны отказываться. Потому что это–чрезвычайно возвышенное положение. Будем там,а потом поймём,надо ли нам дальше... :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> И тем не менее это Божество Шри Шри Радхи и Кришны.


То есть, Рукмини, в данном случае, это имя Шримати Радхарани?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не совсем верно эта тема определена:"Цель Гаудиа–вайшнавов".
Речь немного о другом идёт...
А ЦЕЛЬ наша, конечно, очень ясно определена Шрилой Прабхупадой!

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> То есть, Рукмини, в данном случае, это имя Шримати Радхарани?


Да.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Не совсем верно эта тема определена:"Цель Гаудиа–вайшнавов".
> Речь немного о другом идёт...
> А ЦЕЛЬ наша, конечно, очень ясно определена Шрилой Прабхупадой!


Шрила Прабхупада - Гаудия вайшнава, рупануга высочайшего уровня. И соответственно его последователи, преданные ИСКОН, также Гаудия вайшнавы, рупануги. Поэтому мы здесь и говорим о НАШЕЙ практике и философии.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> И тем не менее это Божество Шри Шри Радхи и Кришны.


Тогда почему храм называется Новая Дварака? Что Шри Радха делает в Двараке? Я понимаю, что все это АБАТ (ачинтья-бхедаабхеда-таттва), то тем не менее, давая имена Божествам, Шрила Прабхупада подразумевал конкретную форму. Имя и Форма тесно связаны. Если он назвал Божество Рукмини, значит, это Рукмини и она пребывает совсем в ином настроении, нежели Радхарани. В высшем философском смысле все это едино, но с позиции субъективных отношений и расы, это разные формы.

Понятно, что Гаудия-вайшнавы видят Кришну везде. Так и полагается. Они видят Радху-Кришну в Господе Чайтанйе, но когда преданные в Лос Анджелесе приветсвуют Божества, они же поют имена Рукмини-Дваракадхиши, а не Радхи-Кришны. У меня нет желания вступать в эзотерическую полемику по этому вопросу, но мне кажется, что оставаясь Гаудия-вайшнавами и видя Радху-Кришну везде, мы не можем игнорировать видение других преданных. Я совсем не против Радхи и Вриндавана, поверьте, но в данном случае, я склонен думать, что Рукмини Дваракадхиша все же имеют больше отношения к Двараке, что следует из названия Божеств и храма.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Обычно сахаджии боятся Вайкунтхи или Двараки.  :smilies:   Шрила Прабхупада смеялся, когда ему сказали, что некоторые считают, что он якобы только в сакхья -расе. поскольку установил божества Шри Шри Кришны Баларамы во Вриндаване. Шрила Прабхупада сказала, что установил Божества Кришны и Баларамы, потому что это место (Раман Рети, где находится храм ИСККОН во Вриндаване), где Они играли.

Когда Шриле Прабхупаде рассказали, что некоторые критикуют его за то, что он назвал Божества в Дели "Шри Шри Радха Партхасаратхи", Шрила Прабхупада тоже посмеялся и сказал, что Кришна всегда вместе с Радхой, даже, когда Он -  Партхасаратха.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада:

«Поэтому те, кто являются сахаджиями, просто обращаются к Играм Господа Кришны с гопи. А другие вещи их не привлекают: «О, нет, нет. Это ведь не Игры Кришны. Это не Игры Кришны…» То есть они делают различия между абсолютными Деяниями Абсолюта. Это и называется сахаджия. Сахаджии никогда не будут читать «Бхагавад-Гиту», никогда не будут читать. (С сарказмом): Ведь они уже возвысились до настроений супружеской любви, мадхурьи… Поэтому у них нет интереса к «Бхагавад-Гите». Они говорят… Когда вы обсуждаете «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в свете какого-то философского момента, например, джанмадй асйа (1.1.1), они никогда не будут слушать. Если вы обсуждаете философию Упанишад и Веданты, они не будут приходить. Я видел это. Где-то в 1934 году мой Гуру Махарадж (Шрила Сарасвати Тхакур) находился какое-то время на Радха-кунде и он тогда обсуждал Упанишады. Регулярно он говорил на темы Упанишад. А бабаджи… На Радха-кунде много бабаджей. Вначале они приходили к нему, услышав, что «приехал Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, очень учёный, основатель Гаудия Матха». Из любопытства они приходили послушать. Но когда они увидели, что он говорит про Упанишады, постепенно они перестали приходить. Мой Гуру Махарадж потом прокомментировал это так: «Эти люди живут не на Радха-кунде. Они живут на Нарака-кунде (в аду)». Я лично слышал от него такие слова». (Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по «Шримад Бхагаватам» 6.3.20-23, Горакхпур, Индия, 14 февраля 1971 г.)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада:

"Один мирской негодяй сказал однажды, что когда вайшнавы произносят имя "Радха, Радхa", он просто вспоминает жену цирюльника, которую тоже зовут Радха. Это практический пример. Если человек не достиг уровня освобождения, он не должен пытаться слушать о любовных отношениях между Радхой и Кришной. Если человек еще не освобожден и слушает описания танца раса, ему на ум придут его собственные любовные похождения и внебрачные связи с женщиной, которую тоже могут звать Радха. В обусловленном состоянии не следует даже и помышлять о подобных возвышенных темах. Вместо этого нам надлежит следовать регулирующим принципам и таким образом достичь уровня спонтанного влечения к Кришне. Тогда и только тогда можно будет слушать о Радха-Кришна-лиле. Хотя эти описания могут нравиться и обусловленным, и освобожденным душам, обусловленной душе не стоит пытаться слушать о них"  ("Чайтанья-чаритамрита", Мадхья-лила, 8.256)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Просьба к модераторам, пожалуйста, назовите это обсуждение более точно.
Например, "Почему Гаудиа–вайшнавы не хотят быть в роли царицы Двараки?"

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Просьба к модераторам, пожалуйста, назовите это обсуждение более точно.
> Например, "Почему Гаудиа–вайшнавы не хотят быть в роли царицы Двараки?"


Переименовал

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сейчас читаю 8 Песнь Шримад-Бхагаватам. Там во многих комментариях Шрила Прабхупада призывает поклоняться и повторять святые имена Шри Рамачандры, Шри Кришны и Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, никак особо не выделяя Шри Кришну во Вриндаване.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Гаудия-Вайшнавы в основном, следуют по стопам Госвами Вриндаваны. Но Господа Чайтанью на земле сопровождали разные Его вечные спутники, не абсолютно все они вечно во Вриндавана-лиле. Есть те преданные, кто следуют по стопам тех вечных спутников Господа Чайтаньи, кто не во Вриндавана-лиле на Голоке. 

Но вот что касается таких вечных спутников Господа, как шесть Госвами... вот например, обеты насчет Вриндавана и Двараки Рагхунатхи даса Госвами. 

.................................................

_Индрадьюмна Свами
"Как попасть в Шри Вриндавана-дхаму"
(М.: "Философская книга", 2011)_

«Десять обетов», которые принял Рагхунатха даса Госвами, чтобы обрести возможность жить во Вриндаване.

*«Шри Сванияма-дашака» Рагхунатхи даса Госвами*

1. Даю обет вечно любить своего духовного учителя, гаятри-мантру, святое Имя Кришны,
стопы Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, Сварупу Дамодару Госвами, Рупу Госвами,
его спутников и старшего брата (Санатану Госвами), холм Говардхан, Радха-кунду,
Матхуру, лес Вриндаван, землю Враджа, преданных Кришны и жителей Враджа.


2. Даю обет жить на земле Враджа и общаться с обитателями ее жизнь за жизнью.
Ни на мгновенье не соглашусь жить ни в одном другом священном месте,
пусть даже там присутствует Господь в Своей форме Божества, и великие преданные
преисполняют все вокруг нектаром божественной любви.


3. Пусть я страдаю в разлуке с Божественной Четой, - ни на миг не покину землю Враджа.
Здесь Шри Шри Радха-Кришна вечно забавляются неописуемо прекрасными играми.
Пригласи меня Сам Кришна, - не поеду смотреть на Царя Ядавов в роскоши Двараки.


4. Но если собственными ушами услышу: «Радха отправилась в Двараку,
и Господь Хари c любовью заключил Ее в Свои объятья»,
тогда, взволновавшись сердцем, покину Враджапур
и полечу в Двараку быстрей Гаруды.


5. Имеет Он начало или безначален,
суров или очень мягок, неизменно милостив или немилосерд,
превосходит Царя Вайкунтхи или является обычным человеком, -
да будет юный царевич Враджа моим Господином из жизни в жизнь.


6. Даже на миг не приближусь к притворщику, что поклоняется только Говинде
и не почитает возвышенную Шримати Радхарани, которая дороже всех для Кришны,
которую прославляют Веды и все великие мудрецы во главе с Нарадой. Это мой обет.


7. Даю обет омывать лотосные стопы любого в этом мире, кто смиренно, с любовью
поклоняется Господу Кришне и нектарной личности с Именем «Радха».
Буду пить эту воду и окроплять себя ею каждый день.


8. Оставленный друзьями, утрачивая разум, слепнущий и тонущий в океане боли,
зажав соломинку в зубах, буду молить: «Пожалуйста, Шримати Радхарани,
направь меня к Своим лотосным стопам».


9. Пища моя - немного молока Враджа,
дом мой - хижина из листьев,
сама жизнь моя - аскезы и изучение писаний.
Поселюсь у Радха-кунды, около лучшего из холмов,
умру возле того заветного озера, когда рядом
будут Джива Госвами и другие преданные.


10. В уединении леса Вриндаваны, последовав за своим дорогим другом, Рупой Госвами,
займусь разнообразным поклонением Кришне, более великолепному, чем все Купидоны,
и Шримати Радхарани, чья славная красота превосходит славу всех богинь удачи.


Подводя итог, Рагхунатха дас Госвами говорит:

11. Серьезный преданный, читающий эти десять обетов автора и утвердивший ум свой
на трансцендентных формах возлюбленной Божественной Четы,
в должный срок счастливо достигает пределов Враджа
и поклоняется непосредственно Шри Шри Радхе-Кришне.

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
       Однажды, во время вайшнавского фестиваля, я услышала такую фразу: «Вы поклоняетесь Рукмини-Дваракадхишу?! Вы что, это же не наша сампрадайя!!»
      К сожалению, некоторые преданные действительно так считают. А Шрила Прабхупада писал в «Шримад Бхагаватам: «Гаудия-вайшнавы привязаны к формам Радхи и Кришны, а также Кришны и Рукмини в Двараке» (комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады, Ш.Б.3.2. гл.20, текст 25).
     И еще – «На Земле есть немало мест, которые известны также на высших планетных системах. Так, например, Вриндаван, Дварака и Матхура находятся на нашей планете, но они вечно существуют и на Кришналоке» (Ш.Б. 3.2.28 стр.364).
     «Благодаря Двараке, где Господь Шри Кришна правил как царь. Слава Земли затмила славу райских планет. Три места: Вриндаван, Матхура и Дварака – выше всех знаменитых планет во вселенной Эти места вечно святы, потому что когда бы Господь ни приходил на Землю, Он являет Свою трансцендентную деятельность именно в этих трех местах. Они вечно остаются святой землей Господа, и те, кто там обитает, по-прежнему пользуются всеми преимуществами святого места, даже несмотря на то, что сейчас они не могут непосредственно видеть Господа» (Ш.Б.1.10.27 коммент. Стр.31)
      Мой духовный учитель Шрила  Индрадйумна Свами дал мне разрешение поклоняться Божествам Шри-Шри Рукмини-Дваракадхишу. Я сомневаюсь, что он разрешил бы поклоняться этим Божествам, если Они были бы не гаудия-вайшнавскими. И во всем мире есть Храмы Шри-Шри Рукмини-Дваракадхиша, установленные Шрилой Прабхупадой, и преданные ИСККОН  с любовью и преданностью поклоняются этим прекрасным Божествам. 
     Я написала это не для полемики. Спорить не хочу, да и не умею 
      Примите мои поклоны, дорогие вайшнавы! И пусть Господь Шри Кришна Дваракадхиш пошлет всем нам  Свои благословения!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Потому, что в этой роли невозможно реализовать цель гаудиев - Радха-дасьям (служение Шримати Вришабханунандини Радхе). В Двараке нет ни Радхи, ни Яшодананданы Кришны, Они не покидают Вриндаван. 
> 
> Этого уже достаточно.


А может быть, это просто ваши собственные отношения с Господом затмевают свакия-бхаву, и вы ее отрицаете для Гаудиев и потому "отчитываете" тех, "кто не понимает".

Насчет Лос-Анжелеса...  вот сколько смотрю фото Шри Шри Рукмини-Дваракадхиши в Нью-Двараке, пуджари все-таки одевают Божеств так, будто это Рукмини и Кришна.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Вряд ли есть смысл обсуждать вопросы спонтанного преданного служения на форуме... :doom:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вряд ли есть смысл обсуждать вопросы спонтанного преданного служения на форуме...


Некоторым снова и снова хочется обсуждать это. Видимо, чтобы похвалиться своей раганугостью...  :smilies:  Хотя преданному, который по-настоящему практикует рагануга-садхану это не нужно никак, по определению, ведь стремление к славе, почету и популярности, уже давно ушли из его сердца. Иначе не может быть никакой настоящей практики рагануги, а будет один фарс.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Джай! Наконец по милости Гуру Махараджа есть полный, удовлетворяющий всех ответ, который я только что вычитала в его книге «Шуддха–бхакти–чинтамани»!!!

Хочу поделиться с вами.
Только печатаю очень медленно, поэтому буду частями...
Хари Хари бол! :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А цель Гаудиев, следуя по стопам Господа Чайтаньи, - служение Господу в разлуке с Ним. Все вечные слуги Кришны участвуют в Чайтанья-лиле, каждый в своем вечном настроении. Все они знают, кто есть кто в Кришна-лиле, и это дает особый вкус Чайтанья-лиле. Так что Гаудии не только в настроении служить только Радхарани. По сути, они служат Чайтанье, а значит всегда служат и Радхарани. 

Они служили Господу и когда Он являл Вараха-лилу, Нрисимха-лилу. Или описывается, как Господь Чайтанья не взял с собой в Джаганнатха Пури Гададхару Пандита, и тот лишается чувств. Но Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами не пишет подробно, потому что все всё и так должны понять.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шиварама Свами " ШУДДХА-БХАКТИ-ЧИНТАМИНИ". 

Глава 27 "Слушание на стадиях стабильности и вкуса".  
 "Настроение враджа-бхакти".

Преданные иногда спрашивают: враджа-бхакти - это для всех? Как насчёт тех, у кого вечные отношения с одной из экспансий Кришны? Не пробуждает ли в них сознание Кришны именно такое настроение служения Господу, а не иное?...

Нет. Последователи Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые понимают превосходство враджа-бхакти, могут быть слугами Господа Нараяны, но милость Господа Гауранги даёт им преданность, обитель и форму враджа-васи. 
Чайтанья Махапрабху объяснил это в собрании преданных, на котором присутствовали также Адвайта Ачарья и Шривас Тхакур:
"Да будет так! Я отправляюсь во Вриндаван, приму вас там как Моих спутников и Своими сладостными играми наполню ваши сердца блаженством. Тем из вас, кто имеет веру во Вриндаван, Я дам сияющую духовную форму, подобную Моей собственной. Вот что я для вас сделаю! Те из вас, чьи сердца привязаны ко Мне в этой форме Чайтаньи Махапрабху, даже если ваши расы- это дружба или служение Шри Радха-Мадхаве или Господу Дваракадише или даже если это-расы дружбы или служения в отношениях с любыми Моими аватарами, Я всё равно сделаю Своими вечно освобождёнными спутниками на Голока Вриндаване".

(Продолжение следует)...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Чайтанья Махапрабху объяснил это в собрании преданных, на котором присутствовали также Адвайта Ачарья и Шривас Тхакур:


А в книге Шиварамы Свами, быть может, есть указание на первоисточник? Например, это объяснение откуда?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Продолжение:

"Из этого и других подобных утверждений ачарьев Гаудиа-вайшнавов следует вывод, что Движение сознания Кришны обеспечивает своим последователям место на Голоке Вриндаване. Каким бы ни было органически присущее им положение, преданные перемещаются в высшую обитель, чтобы наслаждаться высшими расами любви. Такова суть миссии Господа Чайтаньи: давать любовь исключительно к Кришне (кришна-према прадайате).

Разумеется, если преданные не имеют знания о враджа-бхакти или веры в неё, если их преданность накрепко связана с той формой, какую Кришна принимает на Вайкунтхе, тогда их назначение будет определяться их желанием. Господь Чайтанья подразумевает это в приведённой выше цитате, где говорится, что Он награждает преданных враджа-бхакти при условии, что у них есть вера во Вриндаван.
Если вопреки тому, что ИСККОН направляет своих членов к Кришне и Вриндавану, некоторые преданные сохраняют твёрдую привязанность к другому месту назначения, то, несомненно, Господь Чайтанья исполнит это их желание. Однако это скорее будет ислючением, чем правилом."....

(продолжение следует)...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да! Простите, что не указала источник. Эти два абзаца были из 

"Шри Чайтанья-чандродая-натака",10.280-281. 
и 
"Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриита",Мадхья-лила, 19.53

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ:

" Часто также спрашивают: 
"Может ли измениться чья-то вечная сущность?"

Помимо очевидного ответа-что всё возможно по непостижимой милости Господа Чайтаньи,- возможен и другой ответ, который связан с трансцендентными желаниями преданных служить во вполне конкретных отношениях, причём более чем в одном.
Господь может дать преданным исключительное служение во Врадже или предоставить им возможность служения одновременно в нескольких местах, включая Врадж. Таким образом они обретают другую сущность, сохраняя свою изначальную.(тут ссылка на "Брихад-бхагаватамриту" 2.5.52-55 и 2.6.202-206)
Скажем, вечный носитель Господа Вишну Гаруда является также вечным спутником Господа Чайтаньи по имени Гаруда Пандит(тут ссылка на "Гаура-ганоддеша-дипику)....,а во Врадже присутствует как Шридама.......
(Дальше там даётся ещё несколько разных примеров)

Таковы некоторые из многих вариантов, в которых, согласно описаниям шастр, преданные, достигшие совершенства, или вечно совершенные служат Господу во множестве рас и форм. Суть всего сказанного состоит в том, что Господь Чайтанья приглашает каждого вступить в самые драгоценные, самые возвышенные и самые совершенные отношения с Кришной...."

(а дальше ещё интереснее! Потрясающе)
Хари Хари бол!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вряд ли есть смысл обсуждать вопросы спонтанного преданного служения на форуме...


Я лично не на уровне спонтанного служения. 
Но почему бы не обсуждать здесь, по шастрам, непонятно. Не в каждой ятре найдется с кем поговорить на интересующую тему. Не использовать форум было бы странно. 

Формат форума для того и предназначен, чтобы используя цитаты писаний, найти подтверждение собственному пониманию или наобарот. Шрила Прабхупада писал: "Киртанам - это прославление. Когда бы вы что-то ни поняли в сознании Кришны, пишите об этом. Для этого и предназначен Back to Godhead". 

И странно, когда не видят Кришна-катху, которая словно пища душе, а видят, будто кто-то пишет ради своей славы. Есть такая пословица: "Одним пальцем указывая на кого-то, тремя показываешь на себя".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да,да, очень важно нам обсуждать. Это так помогает в памятовании.
Конечно, корректно, без уколов нам надо учиться  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Обсуждение также помогает правильно понимать сиддханту и корректировать свое понимание.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ещё из этой книги хочется привести заmечательную цитату:

Из темы: "ЗАДАЧИ ИСККОН".

"Преданные, испытывающие один духовный вкус, не должны входить в конфликт с теми, кто испытывает другой.
Тхакур Бхактивенода объясняет, что преданные на разных стадиях духовного прогресса могут воспринимать один и тот же аспект сознания Кришны по-разному. Потому иногда и возникают разногласия между преданными, находящимися на разных уровнях.
Преданных надо обучить правильному восприятию этого духовного разнообразия и следованию практике, соответствующей их собственному статусу.
Иначе, как показала история, внутренние конфликты будут подрывать обучение и проповедь в ИСККОН, разрушая миссию. Как конкретно реализовать эти принципы-задача.....решать её лидерам ИСККОН...."

*"ВЫ ПОКАЖИТЕ СВОЮ ЛЮБОВЬ КО МНЕ ТЕМ, НАСКОЛЬКО СМОЖЕТЕ СОТРУДНИЧАТЬ В ПОДДЕРЖАНИИ НАШЕЙ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ ПОСЛЕ МОЕГО УХОДА"* 

Шрила Прабхупада
"Шрила-Прабхупада-лиламрита"

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Некоторым снова и снова хочется обсуждать это. Видимо, чтобы похвалиться своей раганугостью...


Некоторые обязуются ограничить свое присутствие на форуме попыткой обсуждения технических вопросов в разделе "Поклонение Божествам".

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Да! Простите, что не указала источник. Эти два абзаца были из 
> 
> "Шри Чайтанья-чандродая-натака",10.280-281. 
> и 
> "Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриита",Мадхья-лила, 19.53


Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриита",Мадхья-лила, 19.53:

"О самое милостивое воплощение Бога! Ты - Сам Кришна, явившийся в образе Шри Кришны Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Теперь у Тебя тело золотистого цвета, как у Шримати Радхарани, и Ты щедро раздаешь чистую любовь к Кришне. Мы в почтении склоняемся перед Тобой".

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Некоторые обязуются ограничить свое присутствие на форуме попыткой обсуждения технических вопросов в разделе "Поклонение Божествам".


Странно, что вы это отнесли на свой счет...Простите, если что...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Андрей Афанасьевич, всё правильно Вы нашли! «Такова суть миссии Господа Чайтаньи: давать любовь исключительно к Кришне (кришна–према прадайате)(и ссылка на стих, который Вы скопировали).
Что–то не так? :smilies:

----------


## Visvanath das

> В одной лекции Госвами Махарадж сказал (не дословно), что если нам предложат служить Вишну на Вайкунтхе,мы не должны отказываться. Потому что это–чрезвычайно возвышенное положение. Будем там,а потом поймём,надо ли нам дальше...


Никто не может продвинуться дальше Вайкунтхи, если уже на Вайкунтхе, об этом говорит Господь Чайтанья в 9 главе Мадхья лилы.
Садхана-бхуми - это планеты земного уровня. Вы здесь развиваете свою расу, с помощью конкретной садханы. Или это вайдхи-садхана-бхакти, что приведет вас на Вайкунтху, или это рагануга-садхана-бхакти, что приведет вас на Голоку.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Сейчас читаю 8 Песнь Шримад-Бхагаватам. Там во многих комментариях Шрила Прабхупада призывает поклоняться и повторять святые имена Шри Рамачандры, Шри Кришны и Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, никак особо не выделяя Шри Кришну во Вриндаване.


А в песне про Вараха-дева он призывает поклоняться Вараха-деву и т.д. Шримад Бхагаватам - это прогрессирующее знание. И с 1 по 9 песнь идет подготовка читателя к Суммум Бонум, 10 песне. И она самая большая, 90 глав. Здесь на форуме уже говорили про одну важнейшую для гаудия вайшнавов шлоку - арадхйа бхагаван враджеша танайа. В ней все сказано, кто является единственным поклоняемым Божеством для Гаудия-вайшнавов. Только сын Враджеши (Нанда Махараджа). Это не Кришна в Двараке и не Кришна в Матхуре, это Враджендранандана Кришна и только Он.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Андрей Афанасьевич, всё правильно Вы нашли! «Такова суть миссии Господа Чайтаньи: давать любовь исключительно к Кришне (кришна–према прадайате)(и ссылка на стих, который Вы скопировали).
> Что–то не так?


У меня так, а у вас не так.  :smilies:  Со ссылкой не так.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Что не так со ссылкой?
Просто "не так" или со смыслом? :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В детстве читала книжку :"Непоседа, Мякиш и Нетак". У одного из героев почему–то всё время всё было "не так"  :smilies:   :smilies:   :sed:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кастурика д.д., по этой ссылке в ЧЧ Мадхйа 19.53 нет того стиха, который вы процитировали.

----------


## Visvanath das

> 2. Даю обет жить на земле Враджа и общаться с обитателями ее жизнь за жизнью.
> Ни на мгновенье не соглашусь жить ни в одном другом священном месте,
> пусть даже там присутствует Господь в Своей форме Божества, и великие преданные
> преисполняют все вокруг нектаром божественной любви.


Весьма странный перевод, так как эта шлока является ответом на поставленные Матаджи Кастурикой д.д. вопросы. Может англичане помогут правильно ее перевести? Рагхунатх дас Госвами - это прайоджана-ачарья гаудия-вайшнавской сампрадайи. То есть он своим примером и своими трудами говорит о единственной цели гаудия-вайшнавов, другой цели нет. Вот шлока на английском:

"I do not wish to live for even a moment in any other abode of the Supreme Lord, even if I do so with love of God, or in the association of pure devotees. I would rather live with non-devotees in Braja, Vrindavana, and spend my days engaged in useless talks…" 

Prayojanacarya Raghunatha Dasa Gosvami

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

19.53 - это одна шлока, а у вас приведено 2 абзаца. 
В книге у Шиварамы Свами в каком виде ссылки даются, вы ошиблись строчкой м.б.? 
И можн уточнить, эта книга - это как пересказ и в конце просто список исп. лит-ры, или это как сборник точных цитат?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> 2. Даю обет жить на земле Враджа и общаться с обитателями ее жизнь за жизнью.
> Ни на мгновенье не соглашусь жить ни в одном другом священном месте,
> пусть даже там присутствует Господь в Своей форме Божества, и великие преданные
> преисполняют все вокруг нектаром божественной любви.
> 
> 
> Весьма странный перевод, так как эта шлока является ответом на поставленные Матаджи Кастурикой д.д. вопросы. Может англичане помогут правильно ее перевести? Рагхунатх дас Госвами - это прайоджана-ачарья гаудия-вайшнавской сампрадайи. То есть он своим примером и своими трудами говорит о единственной цели гаудия-вайшнавов, другой цели нет. Вот шлока на английском:
> 
> "I do not wish to live for even a moment in any other abode of the Supreme Lord, even if I do so with love of God, or in the association of pure devotees. I would rather live with non-devotees in Braja, Vrindavana, and spend my days engaged in useless talks…" 
> ...


Это перевод другой шлоки Рагхунатхи даса Госвами, не из "Шри Сванияма-дашаки", но она тоже переведена.
Я знаю, потому что переводила и "10 обетов", и приведенный вами текст, по милости гуру и преданных. 
Мне бы самой не пришло в голову переводить, но пришлось.

Так что прежде чем писать о странности перевода - разберитесь, что сравниваете.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Этот стих : «О Кришна, я предлагаю Тебе поклоны. Твое имя Шри Кришна-Чайтанья. Цвет Твоего тела желто-золотой. Ты воплощаешь в Себе божественное сострадание. Ты занят тем, что даруешь любовь к Кришне. И при этом Ты – Сам Кришна! Я предлагаю Тебе свои смиренные поклоны».
На него вторая ссылка указана Махараджем.

А первая ссылка: из "Шри Чайтанья–чандродая–натака", 10.280–281.
Эта ссылка, про которую Вы спрашивали о собрании преданных, на котором присутствовал Господь Чайтанья со спутниками.
«Шуддха–бхакти–чинтамани»– это новая книга Шиварама Свами из серии «Кришна во Вриндаване». Жаль, что у Вас её ещё нет...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Похоже, я плохо объяснила :sed: 
Найдите книгу у вайшнавов и обязательно прочтите!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Основную мысль Махараджа по этой теме я написала.
Там всё понятно, даже и без ссылок :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> «Шуддха–бхакти–чинтамани»– это новая книга Шиварама Свами из серии «Кришна во Вриндаване». Жаль, что у Вас её ещё нет...


Нееее, я чужие русские переводы не очень охотно читаю... даже не все англ. с санскрита и бенгали... смотрю теперь, потому что очень много сравнивала, пока сама переводила...  
Вам, если это ваш гуру, - конечно, надо. 

А мне бы на английском, поэтому ссылку и попросила... Мне нравится первоисточники читать, и желательно еще с пословным переводом...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А первая ссылка: из "Шри Чайтанья–чандродая–натака", 10.280–281.
> Эта ссылка, про которую Вы спрашивали


Спасибо, гляну при случае.

И спасибо за замечательные тексты для этой темы!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А, ну тогда Вам ещё легче. Просто читайте его книгу на английском!

----------


## Visvanath das

> Это перевод другой шлоки Рагхунатхи даса Госвами, не из "Шри Сванияма-дашаки", но она тоже переведена.
> Я знаю, потому что переводила и "10 обетов", и приведенный вами текст, по милости гуру и преданных. 
> Мне бы самой не пришло в голову переводить, но пришлось.
> Так что прежде чем писать о странности перевода - разберитесь, что сравниваете.


А как это другой текст? А какой текст? Есть санскрит и название шастры и номер текста?
У меня вот по-другому здесь:

Sva-niyama-dasaka, Text 2

_na canyatra ksetre hari-tanu-sanatho 'pi sujanad
rasasvadam- premna dadhad api vasami ksanam api
samam- tt etad gramyavalibhir abhitanvann api katham
vidhasye samvasam- vraja-bhuvana eva pratibhavam 
_

_na canyatra ksetre hari-tanu-sanatho 'pi sujanad
_
I do not wish to live for even a moment in any other abode of the Supreme Lord,

_rasasvadam- premna dadhad api vasami ksanam api
_
even if I do so with love of God, or in the association of pure devotees.

_vidhasye samvasam- vraja-bhuvana eva pratibhavam 
_
I would rather live with non-devotees in Braja, Vrindavana, 

_samam- tt etad gramyavalibhir abhitanvann api katham
_
and spend my days engaged in useless talks…"

Похоже, что вам надо разобраться. Тут все очевидно. Нужен пословный перевод? Хотя вполне достаточно построчного.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"10 обетов" переводила, насколько помню, с перевода Кушакраты даса, а у вас это чей перевод, откуда вы текст копируете?
Текст, по смыслу похожий на ваш, я помню отдельной шлокой, его Индрадьюмна Свами публиковал на FB. 
Искать сейчас долго источник стиха.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А, ну тогда Вам ещё легче. Просто читайте его книгу на английском!


Даже если она выложена в сети... качать все тома... Да и все это не нужно мне сейчас. Просто именно приведенный вами отрывок про Господа Чайтанью заинтересовал.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Никто не может продвинуться дальше Вайкунтхи, если уже на Вайкунтхе, об этом говорит Господь Чайтанья в 9 главе Мадхья лилы.


Где Он это говорит?

Нектар Преданности глава 4 (конец главы):

"Другие четыре вида освобождения, хотя и не являющиеся целью преданных, не идут вразрез с идеалами преданности. Некоторые освобождённые души, достигшие этих четырёх видов освобождения также могут развить любовь к Кришне и отправиться на планету Голоку Вриндавана в духовном небе. Другими словами те, кто достиг планет Вайкунтхи и обладает четырьмя видами освобождения может также иногда развить любовь к Кришне и достичь Кришналоки".  

"The other four liberations, although not desired by devotees, still are not against the devotional ideals. Some of the liberated persons who have achieved these four stages of liberation may also develop affection for Kåñëa and be promoted to the Goloka Våndävana planet in the spiritual sky. In other words, those who are already promoted to the Vaikuëöha planets and who possess the four kinds of liberation may also sometimes develop affection for Kåñëa and become promoted to Krsnaloka."

----------


## Джива

> То есть, Рукмини, в данном случае, это имя Шримати Радхарани?





> Да.


в соответствии с описанием Дживы Госвами Рукмини это Чандравали, а Радхарани в Двараке проявлена как Сатьябхама
об этом, со ссылками на его труды можно прочитать, например, в книге "Кришна Сангати" Шиварама Свами

можно, конечно, закрыв глаза даже на существенные различия рассматривать всех воззлюбленых Кришны как экспансии Шри Радхи
но при таком подходе никто не мешает пойти и дальше, как поют вайшнавы "Радха хе Кришнака адха" - "Радха это половинка Кришны"
шастры уточняют, что левая половинка  :smilies:

----------


## Daya dd

просто попалось к теме: ШБ 3.20.25 коммент. -- "...Гаудия-вайшнавы привязаны к формам Радхи-Кришны, а также а также Кришны и Рукмини в Двараке".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада обычно говорил тем, кто возомнил себя уже "раганугом": "Не надо делать обезьяньих прыжков".  Рагануга-бхакти это не дешевая вещь. И рассказы про то, как человек пару лет почитал книги и вдруг стал "раганугой" вызывают лишь смех у людей, которые понимают, что такое настоящая рагануга.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада:

"В этой связи Шри Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур поясняет, что чувство разлуки, которым Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху наслаждался, слушая стихи Видьяпати, Чандидаса и Джаядевы, доступно пониманию только таких людей, как Шри Рамананда Рай и Сварупа Дамодара. Оба они были парамахамсами, людьми, чье духовное сознание находилось на высшей ступени совершенства. Не следует обсуждать такие темы с обычными людьми, берущимися подражать деяниям Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Тем, кто критически изучает светскую поэзию и сам занимается писательским трудом, но не обладает сознанием Бога, а стремится лишь к чувственным наслаждениям, нет никакой необходимости касаться столь возвышенных трансцендентных произведений. *Люди, привязанные к чувственным наслаждениям, не должны имитировать преданное служение на уровне рагануги.* Песни Чандидаса, Видьяпати и Джаядевы описывают трансцендентные деяния Верховной Личности Бога. Светские исследователи, которые пишут об этих песнях, побуждают своих читателей только к распутству, являясь причиной бесчисленных скандалов и плодя в обществе безбожие. Игры Радхи и Кришны ни в коем случае нельзя считать занятиями, которым обычно предаются юноши и девушки. Любовные похождения юношей и девушек могут вызывать лишь отвращение. Поэтому тем, кто пребывает в телесном сознании и желает чувственных наслаждений, запрещено увлекаться обсуждением трансцендентных игр Шри Радхи и Кришны".
(Ч.Ч. Ади 13.42 комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада: "Нектар преданности" глава 16:


Кто может достичь уровня спонтанного
 преданного служения

 Тех, кто хочет следовать по стопам вечных преданных Господа - Вришни и обитателей Вриндавана, - называют раганугами, что означает, что они пытаются достичь совершенства, которым обладают эти преданные. Преданные, относящиеся к категории рагануги, не очень строго придерживаются регулирующих принципов преданного служения, но в них стихийно возникает привязанность к таким вечным преданным, как Нанда или Йашода, и желание следовать их примеру. Стремление уподобиться какому-то определенному преданному развивается в человеке постепенно, и такую деятельность называют раганугой.

Необходимо, однако, всегда помнить, что желание следовать по стопам обитателей Враджа (Вриндавана) не может появиться у человека до тех пор, пока он не очистился от материальной скверны. Следуя регулирующим принципам преданного служения, человек достигает ступени анартха-нивритти, что означает «очищение от всех видов материальной скверны». Иногда можно видеть, как человек пытается имитировать преданную любовь, хотя при этом фактически не свободен от анартх, то есть дурных привычек. Бывали случаи, когда так называемый преданный объявлял себя последователем Нанды, Йашоды или гопи, но в то же время было очевидно, что у него осталась отвратительная привязанность к материальному сексу. Подобные проявления «божественной любви» - не более чем имитация и потому не имеют никакой ценности. Когда в человеке действительно пробуждается спонтанная привязанность к любовным принципам гопи, в его характере не остается ни малейшего следа материальной скверны.

 Итак, начинать надо со строгого следования регулирующим принципам преданного служения, предписываемым шастрами и духовным учителем. Только полностью избавившись от материальной скверны, преданный может действительно стремиться следовать по стопам жителей Вриндавана.

 Рупа Госвами говорит: «Тот, кто действительно очистился от материальной скверны, может постоянно помнить какого-нибудь вечного преданного из Вриндавана, чтобы любить Кришну так же, как он. Развив в себе способность к этому, такой человек всегда будет жить во Вриндаване, пусть даже в мыслях». Имеется в виду, что если есть такая возможность, преданный должен переселиться во Враджабхуми, Вриндаван и постоянно заниматься там служением Господу, следуя примеру преданных Враджа-дхамы, духовного царства Враджа. Но если у преданного нет возможности находиться во Вриндаване физически, он может медитировать на жизнь там, находясь в любом другом месте. Где бы ни был человек, он должен всегда думать о жизни во Враджа-дхаме и о том, как в своем служении Господу следовать по стопам избранного им преданного.

 Тому, кто действительно развил в себе сознание Кришны и постоянно занят преданным служением, не следует демонстрировать этого, даже если он достиг совершенства. Имеется в виду, что до тех пор пока человек остается в материальном теле, ему следует продолжать действовать как преданному-неофиту. Даже чистый преданный должен придерживаться всех принципов преданного служения. Однако когда он осознает свои истинные отношения с Господом, он может, продолжая выполнять обязанности в регулируемом служении, начать думать о Господе, выбрав себе в руководители какого-нибудь преданного из ближайшего окружения Господа, и развивать в себе трансцендентные эмоции, следуя примеру этого преданного.

 Принимая это во внимание, нужно с осторожностью относиться к так называемому сиддха-пранали. Сиддха-пранали - это путь, избираемый определенным типом не очень компетентных людей, придумавших свою собственную форму преданного служения. По их мнению, чтобы войти в число ближайших спутников Господа, достаточно вообразить себя таковым. Однако это поведение в корне противоречит регулирующим принципам. Путем сиддха-пранали следуют пракрита-сахаджийи, одна из сект псевдовайшнавов. По мнению Рупы Госвами, подобная деятельность - не более чем помеха на пути к настоящему преданному служению.

 Шри Рупа Госвами говорит, что авторитетные ачарьи рекомендовали не отступать от регулирующих принципов даже после того, как мы разовьем в себе спонтанную любовь к Кришне. В соответствии с регулирующими принципами, существует девять описанных выше форм деятельности в преданном служении, и рекомендуется практиковать тот вид преданного служения, к которому у нас есть естественная склонность. Например, кто-то может предпочитать слушать, другому может больше нравиться петь или повторять святые имена, а у третьего может быть особая склонность к служению в храме. Эти три или любой другой из шести оставшихся методов преданного служения (памятование, поклонение в храме, вознесение молитв, выполнение какого-либо служения, дружеские отношения с Господом и принесение всего, чем обладает человек, в жертву Господу) необходимо выполнять со всей серьезностью. Таким образом, всем рекомендуется действовать в соответствии со своими наклонностями.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада: "Нектра преданости" глава 16:


Супружеская любовь

 Преданное служение по примеру гопи Вриндавана или цариц Двараки называют преданным служением в супружеской любви. Преданное служение в супружеской любви может относиться к одной из двух категорий: косвенным супружеским отношениям или непосредственным. Но и в том и другом случае преданный должен следовать по стопам определенной гопи, занятой таким служением на Голоке Вриндаване. Непосредственная привязанность к Верховной Личности Бога в супружеской любви на санскрите называется кели. Кели подразумевает непосредственное соединение с Верховной Личностью Бога. Есть и такие преданные, которые не хотят непосредственного общения с Верховной Личностью, они предпочитают наслаждаться супружескими отношениями Господа с гопи. Такие преданные получают удовольствие, просто слушая о взаимоотношениях Господа и гопи.

 Этой ступени супружеской любви могут достичь только те, кто следует регулирующим принципам преданного служения, в частности поклоняется Радхе и Кришне в храме. В таких преданных постепенно развивается спонтанная любовь к Божеству в храме, и слушая о любовных отношениях Господа с гопи, они постепенно начинают ощущать привязанность к этим играм. И когда эта стихийная привязанность становится очень глубокой, преданного относят к одной из упомянутых выше категорий.

 Супружескую любовь к Кришне могут развить в себе не только женщины. Материальное тело не имеет никакого отношения к духовной любви. В женщине может развиться склонность к дружеским отношениям с Кришной, а в мужчине - желание стать гопи во Вриндаване. Пример того, как преданные в облике мужчин могут захотеть стать гопи, приводится в «Падма-пуране». Некогда в Дандакаранйе обитало много мудрецов. Дандакаранйа - это название леса, в котором жил Господь Рамачандра, сосланный Своим отцом в лес на четырнадцать лет. В то время там жило много великих мудрецов, которых пленила красота Господа Рамачандры, и они захотели стать женщинами, чтобы получить возможность обнимать Господа. Позже, когда Кришна явился на Голоке Вриндаване, эти мудрецы родились там как гопи, подруги Кришны и так достигли совершенства в духовной жизни.

 Историю мудрецов Дандакаранйи можно объяснить следующим образом. Когда Господь Рамачандра жил в Дандакаранйе, мудрецов, занимавшихся там преданным служением, пленила Его красота, и они сразу вспомнили о гопи Вриндавана, наслаждавшихся супружескими отношениями с Кришной. Мудрецы Дандакаранйи захотели вступить с Господом в супружеские отношения, подобные тем, в которых с Ним находятся гопи, хотя им было прекрасно известно, что и Кришна, и Рамачандра - это Верховный Господь. Они знали, что Рамачандра является идеальным царем, и потому не может иметь больше одной жены, но Господь Кришна, как полное проявление Личности Бога, может осуществить все их желания во Вриндаване. Кроме того, мудрецы пришли к заключению, что внешне Господь Кришна привлекательнее Господа Рамачандры, и потому обратились к Нему с молитвами, прося у Него возможности в следующей жизни стать гопи и общаться с Кришной. Господь Рамачандра ничего им не ответил, и Его молчание свидетельствовало о том, что Он внял молитвам мудрецов. Так Господь Рамачандра благословил их на общение с Господом Кришной в их будущих жизнях. В результате они родились девочками из лон гопи Гокулы и смогли осуществить свое желание наслаждаться обществом Господа Кришны, жившим тогда в Гокуле Вриндаване. Так они достигли высшего совершенства, какое только доступно в человеческой форме жизни, развив в себе трансцендентное желание разделить супружескую любовь с Господом Кришной.

Есть два вида супружеских отношений: отношения между мужем и женой и отношения между возлюбленными. Тот, у кого развивается любовь к Кришне, какую питает жена к своему мужу, попадает в Двараку, где становится одной из жен Господа. Тот же, в ком развиваются чувства, которые испытывает возлюбленная к своему любовнику, попадает на Голоку Вриндавану, чтобы общаться там с гопи и наслаждаться любовными отношениями с Кришной. Однако нужно помнить, что супружеская любовь и гопи, и цариц Двараки может развиться не только в женщине, но и в мужчине, что доказывает пример мудрецов Дандакаранйи. Тот, кто хочет супружеской любви, но не следует по стопам гопи, получает возможность общаться с Господом в Двараке.

 В «Маха-курма-пуране» говорится: «Великие мудрецы, сыновья богов огня, желая вступить в супружеские отношения с Кришной, строго соблюдали все обеты и потому в следующих жизнях получили возможность общаться с Господом - источником всего сущего, которого называют Васудевой или Кришной, и все они стали Его женами».

 Родительские и дружеские отношения

 Преданные, питающие родительскую или дружескую привязанность к Кришне, должны следовать по стопам либо Нанды Махараджи, либо Субалы. Нанда Махараджа - приемный отец Кришны, а Субала - Его самый близкий друг во Враджабхуми.

 Отеческие и дружеские чувства к Господу могут проявляться двояко. Можно либо пытаться самому стать отцом Господа, либо следовать по стопам Нанды Махараджи, лелея мечту о том, чтобы стать отцом Кришны. Первый из этих двух методов - пытаться стать отцом Кришны непосредственно - не рекомендуется, потому что усилия в этом направлении могут быть отравлены философией майавады (имперсонализмом). Майавади, монисты, думают, что они неотличны от Кришны, и когда преданный думает, что сам стал Нандой Махараджей, это значит, что его родительская любовь отравлена философией майавады. Образ мыслей, диктуемый философией майавады, оскорбителен, а оскорбитель лишается возможности войти в царство Бога и общаться с Кришной.

 В «Сканда-пуране» рассказывается о старике, жившем в Хастинапуре, столице Пандавов, который мечтал, чтобы Кришна стал его возлюбленным сыном. Нарада посоветовал этому пожилому человеку следовать по стопам Нанды Махараджи, и так его мечта исполнилась.

 В молитвах «Нарайана-вйуха-ставе» говорится, что те, кто постоянно думает о Господе как о своем муже, друге, отце или благожелателе, являются объектом поклонения для всех остальных людей. Такая спонтанная любовь к Кришне может развиться только благодаря особой милости Кришны или Его чистого преданного. Этот путь преданного служения иногда называется пушти-маргом. Пушти означает «питающий», а марг - «путь». Если чувства преданного развиваются до такой степени, то это служит замечательной питательной средой для преданного служения, возводя его на высочайший уровень. Отсюда название пушти-марг. Этим путем идут преданные, принадлежащие к Валлабха-сампрадайе, школе вишнуизма, основанной Вишнусвами. Поклонение Бала-Кришне преданных из Гуджарата тоже, как правило, относится к пушти-маргу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 1.8.36


шринванти гайанти гринантй абхикшнашах
смаранти нанданти тавехитам джанах
 та эва пашйантй ачирена тавакам
бхава-правахопарамам падамбуджам

 шринванти - слушают; гайанти - воспевают; гринанти - принимают; абхикшнашах - непрерывно; смаранти - помнят; нанданти - черпают наслаждение; тава - Твои; ихитам - действия; джанах - простые люди; те - они; эва - несомненно; пашйанти - смогут увидеть; ачирена - очень скоро; тавакам - Твои; бхава-праваха - поток перерождений; упарамам - прекращение; пада-амбуджам - лотосные стопы.

 О Кришна, те, кто постоянно слушает и повторяет рассказы о Твоих трансцендентных деяниях, воспевает их или испытывает наслаждение, когда это делают другие, несомненно, созерцают Твои лотосные стопы, которые одни способны положить конец круговороту рождения и смерти.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Нашим нынешним обусловленным зрением невозможно увидеть Верховного Господа Шри Кришну. Чтобы увидеть Его, необходимо обрести новое зрение, качественно изменив состояние бытия и наполнив его спонтанной любовью к Богу. Когда Сам Шри Кришна был на Земле, далеко не каждый мог увидеть в Нем Верховную Личность Бога. Такие материалисты, как Равана, Хиранйакашипу, Камса, Джарасандха и Шишупала с точки зрения материальных богатств и достижений находились на очень высоком уровне, но они не смогли по достоинству оценить присутствие Господа. Поэтому, даже если Господь будет стоять прямо перед нами, мы не увидим Его, не обладая соответствующим зрением. Это необходимое качество можно развить, только идя по пути преданного служения, начинающегося со слушания повествований о Господе из достоверных источников. «Бхагавад-гита» - одно из популярных произведений, которое все слушают, поют, повторяют и т.д., но бывает так, что люди, слушая «Гиту», все же не видят Господа. Дело в том, что здесь очень важен первый принцип, шравана. Если мы слушаем о Господе из достоверного источника, это очень быстро оказывает свое воздействие, но обычно люди слушают неавторитетных толкователей. Эти неавторитетные люди могут обладать блестящими академическими знаниями, но они не следуют принципам преданного служения, так что слушать их - пустая трата времени. Иногда, стремясь достичь каких-то своих целей, они трактуют текст так, как того требует мода. Итак, первое, что должен сделать каждый, - это выбрать знающего и авторитетного проповедника и слушать его. Если процесс слушания совершенен, все остальные составляющие преданного служения автоматически достигают совершенства.

 Каждое из трансцендентных деяний Господа может принести желанный результат, но лишь при условии, что процесс слушания повествований о них совершенен. В «Бхагаватам» описана деятельность Господа, начиная с Его отношений с Пандавами. Многие другие игры Господа связаны с Его отношениями с асурами и прочими. Десятая же песнь посвящена самому возвышенному - отношениям Господа с гопи, Его подругами в супружеских играх, и с Его женами в Двараке. Поскольку Господь абсолютен, все Его отношения имеют единую трансцендентную природу. Но иногда, слушая неавторитетных толкователей, люди проявляют больше интереса к рассказам о Его отношениях с гопи. Такая склонность свидетельствует о наличии у слушающего сексуальных желаний, поэтому истинный рассказчик никогда не потворствует ей. Слушать о деяниях Господа нужно с самого начала, в той последовательности, в какой они изложены в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и других писаниях, и это поможет слушателю постепенно прогрессировать и достичь совершенства. Поэтому не следует считать, что отношения Господа с Пандавами менее значительны, чем Его отношения с гопи. Мы всегда должны помнить, что Господь вечно трансцендентен к любым материальным привязанностям. Во всех вышеупомянутых отношениях Он всегда является главным действующим лицом, и слушание повествований о Нем, Его преданных или Его противниках, способствует нашему духовному прогрессу. Говорится, что все Веды, Пураны и другие писания созданы для того, чтобы мы могли возродить наши утраченные отношения с Господом. Слушать эти писания крайне важно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 1.10.28


нунам врата-снана-хутадинешварах
самарчито хй асйа грихита-панибхих
 пибанти йах сакхй адхарамритам мухур
враджа-стрийах саммумухур йад-ашайах

 нунам - несомненно, в предыдущей жизни; врата - обет; снана - омовение; хута - жертвоприношения огню; адина - всем этим; ишварах - Личность Бога; самарчитах - в совершенстве поклонялись; хи - определенно; асйа - Его; грихита-панибхих - жены; пибанти - наслаждаются; йах - те, кто; сакхи - о подруга; адхара-амритам - нектар с Его уст; мухух - вновь и вновь; враджа-стрийах - женщины Враджабхуми; саммумухух - часто падают в обморок; йат-ашайах - ожидая такого проявления благосклонности.

 О подруги, только подумайте о тех женщинах, на которых Он женился. Какие они должны были соблюдать обеты, совершать омовения и огненные жертвоприношения, какого совершенства должны были достичь в поклонении Господу вселенной, чтобы теперь постоянно наслаждаться нектаром с Его уст [целуя Его]. Девушки Враджабхуми часто теряли сознание от одной только мысли о такой милости.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Назначение религиозных ритуалов, рекомендованных в писаниях, - очистить обусловленные души от материальных качеств, чтобы они могли постепенно подняться до уровня трансцендентного служения Верховному Господу. Достижение этой стадии чистой духовной жизни - сварупы, или истинного «я» живого существа, - высшее совершенство. Освобождение означает возвращение на эту стадию сварупы. На этой совершенной стадии сварупы живое существо пребывает в пяти фазах любовного служения, одна из которых - мадхурйа-раса, или раса супружеской любви. Господь всегда совершенен в Себе, поэтому ничего не желает для Себя. Но чтобы ответить на сильную любовь Своего преданного, Он становится его господином, другом, сыном или мужем. Здесь упоминаются два вида преданных Господа, находящихся с Ним в отношениях супружеской любви: свакийа и паракийа. И те и другие находятся в отношениях супружеской любви с Личностью Бога, Кришной. Царицы Двараки были свакийа, законными женами Господа, а девушки Враджи - Его юными подружками в то время, когда Он еще не был женат. Господь оставался во Вриндаване до шестнадцати лет, и Его дружеские отношения с девушками, жившими по соседству, относятся к категории паракийи. Эти девушки, как и царицы, налагали на себя суровые епитимьи, давая обеты, совершая омовения и огненные жертвоприношения, как это рекомендовано в писаниях. Ритуалы как таковые не являются самоцелью, так же как и кармическая деятельность, приобретение знаний и мистические совершенства. Все это - средства, с помощью которых можно достичь высшей ступени совершенства сварупы, чтобы нести трансцендентное служение Господу, отвечающее нашей природе. Каждое живое существо может занимать свое уникальное положение в одном из пяти упомянутых выше видов взаимоотношений с Господом, и в чистой духовной форме сварупы эти отношения проявляются без материальной близости. Когда Господа целуют Его жены или юные подружки, желающие, чтобы Господь стал их женихом, их поцелуи свободны от любых извращенных материальных качеств. Если бы эти действия были мирскими, освобожденная душа, Шукадева, не стремился бы насладиться ими, а Господь Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху, отрекшийся от мирской жизни, не участвовал бы в обсуждении этих тем. Этой стадии можно достичь после многих жизней, посвященных аскезе.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 3.21.25 (комментарий):

"Так, например, Вриндаван, Дварака и Матхура находятся на нашей планете, но они вечно существуют и на Кришналоке".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Ч.Ч. Ади 1.79-80:

ТЕКСТЫ 79- 80

ишварера шакти хайа э-тина пракара
эка лакшми-гана, пуре махиши-гана ара

врадже гопи-гана ара сабхате прадхана
враджендра-нандана йа'те свайам бхагаван

ишварера — Верховного Господа; шакти — энергия; хайа — суть; э-тина — такие три; пракара — разновидности; эка — одна; лакшми-гана —   богини процветания на Вайкунтхе; пуре — в Двараке; махиши-гана —   царицы; ара — также; врадже — во Вриндаване; гопи-гана — гопи; ара —   также; сабхате — среди них; прадхана — основная; враджендра-нандана — Кришна, сын царя Враджа; йа'те — поскольку; свайам — Сам; бхагаван — изначальный Господь.

Энергии [супруги] Верховного Господа делятся на три категории: богини Лакшми на Вайкунтхе, царицы в Двараке и гопи во Вриндаване. Гопи — лучшие среди них, ибо им даровано особое право служить изначальному Господу Шри Кришне, сыну царя Враджа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 4.106 (комментарий):

"Духовные отношения с Господом как с супругом бывают двух уровней: возвышенные и самые возвышенные. Возвышенные любовные отношения царят в Двараке. А игры во Вриндаване являют самый возвышенный уровень таких отношений. Господь Чайтанья, несомненно, находился на самом возвышенном уровне взаимоотношений с Богом".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Ч.Ч. Ади глава 5 (вступление):

"За пределами материального мира простирается духовное небо паравьома со множеством духовных планет, и наивысшая среди них —     Кришналока. На Кришналоке, в обители Кришны, есть три области: Дварака, Матхура и Гокула".


Ч.Ч. Ади 5.16

тахара упари-бхаге `кришна-лока'-кхйати
дварака-матхура-гокула — три-видхатве стхити

тахара — тех; упари-бхаге — на вершине; кришна-лока-кхйати — называемая Кришналокой; дварака-матхура-гокула — три места: Дварака, Матхура и Вриндаван; три-видхатве — в трех областях; стхити — расположенные.

В наивысшей области духовного мира расположена планета Кришналока. Она делится на Двараку, Матхуру и Гокулу.

Ч.Ч. Ади 5.25

эи тина локе кришна кевала-лила-майа
ниджа-гана лана кхеле ананта самайа

эи — в этих; тина — трех; локе — местах; кришна — Господь Кришна; кевала — исключительно; лила-майа — исполненный игр; ниджа-гана лана — взяв с Собой близких спутников; кхеле — играет; ананта самайа — неограниченное время.

Только в этих трех обителях [Двараке, Матхуре и Гокуле] Господь Кришна, источник божественных игр, предается бесконечным развлечениям в кругу Своих близких спутников.

----------


## Visvanath das

Дорогие преданные, есть ли у кого перевод вот этого стиха Бхактивинода Тхакура или целиком всего произведения. Здесь отвергается все, что не связано с Радхарани.

Бхактивинод Тхакур, Шри Сва-нийама Двадашака, текст 7:

The 7th Verse
( REPULSION FROM THOSE THINGS WHICH ARE DISCONNECTED FROM SRI RADHIKA)

na vaikunthe rajye na ca visaya-karye mam ratir
na nirvane mokse mama matir ihaste ksanam api
vrajanandad anyadd hari-vilasitam pavanam api
kathancin mam radhanvaya-virahitam no sukhayati

I have no attraction for living in Vaikuntha, that part of the spiritual sky presided over by Shri Shri Laksmi- Narayana; nor do I desire useless activities of gross sense gratification in this material world. I will never cherish the desire for attaining the divine bliss of impersonalistic liberation, even for a second. Furthermore, there are many transcendental pastimes of Shri Hari that may be very purifying for all conditioned souls -- yet such pastimes will never ever give me any real happiness at all. This is because such pastimes are quite different from blissful ecstasies of Vraja-consciousness, being complitely devoid of any relationship with Shri-Radhika, Who is the one and and only fountainhead of pure joy.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Не стоит имитировать высочайшие уровни, которые проявляют такие великие вайшнавы как Бхактивинода Тхакура. Очевидно, что эти темы не являются актуальными для неофитов.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Не стоит имитировать высочайшие уровни, которые проявляют такие великие вайшнавы как Бхактивинода Тхакура. Очевидно, что эти темы не являются актуальными для неофитов.


Это не для имитации, а чтобы видеть умонастроение Гаудия-вайшнавов и знать где цель.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Это не для имитации, а чтобы видеть умонастроение Гаудия-вайшнавов и знать где цель.


Шрила Прабхупада цель нам указал яснее некуда. Однако, если неофит начинает изображать манджари-бхаву, это простая имитация. Для того, чтобы начать обсуждать эти темы, нужно для начала перестать отождествлять себя с телом.  Рановато пока свою сварупу обсуждать тем, кто считает себя телом.

Как только иллюзия спадет, так и проявится и сварупа и все остальное.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Пока человек осквернен иллюзией, все его рассуждения о том, какова его сварупа, не более чем фарс. Это просто умствования. "Что там самое высшее? Манджари-бхава? Ну все, я буду в себе развивать манджари-бхаву! Конечно же я-манджари! А Дварака? Дварака- фи! Ведь Бхактивинода Тхакур же отвергает все, что не связано с Радхарани."

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по "Нектару преданности", Вриндаван, 20 октября 1972 г. 

"Если вы будете пренебрегать сиддхантой, заключениями, данными ачарьями, то вы поймете Кришну неправильно. Поэтому Нароттама даса Тхакура говорит... Вот доказательства: 

рупа-рагхунатха-паде хаибе акути 
кабе хама бхуджхапа се йугала-пирити 

Нароттам дас Тхакур, такой возвышенный ачарья, учит нас: "не пытайтесь проникнуть в суть йугала-пирити, любовных взаимоотношений между Радхой и Кришной, полагаясь только на собственное воображение". Нет. Сперва вы должны стараться служить шести Госвами, рупа-рагхунатха-паде хаибе акути, в соответствии с их наставлениями. Как, например, "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху". Шрила Рупа Госвами не начинает с объяснения любовных взаимоотношений Радхи-Кришны. Нет. Вначале он учит читателя, преданного, как стать чистым преданным. 

аньябхилашита-шуньям 
гьяна-кармадй-анавритам 
анукульена кришнану- 
шиланам бхактир уттама 

Вначале он старается привести преданного на уровень следования всем правилам преданного служения. Видхи-марг. Затем постепенно, когда он привыкнет, перед ним раскроется рага-марг. Рага-марг - это не какие-то искусственные потуги. Он становится сваям эва спхуратй адхах. Севонмукхе хи джихвадау... Взаимоотношения с Кришной невозможно установить искусственно. У каждого есть свои изначальные взаимоотношения с Кришной. Они постепенно будут раскрываться по мере нашего прогресса в преданном служении в соответствии с правилами и предписаниями, данными шастрами и духовным учителем. Когда вы прошли должную подготовку, вы сможете подняться на уровень рага-марга, тогда ваша си... Это называется сварупа-сиддхи. Сварупа-сиддхи. Итак, вы обретаете сварупа-сиддхи на определенном этапе. Подобно сварупа-сиддхи... Половое желание присутствует в каждом человеке, но оно проявляется, когда юноша или девушка достигают зрелости. Этому не нужно учиться. Подобным образом проявляется или раскрывается рага-марг, сварупа-сиддхи. Шраванади-шуддха-читте карайе удайа. Удайа. Здесь используется именно это слово, удайа. Когда наступит восход, солнце появится само собой. Невозможно заставить солнце взойти глухой ночью. Это невозможно. Солнце взойдет само. Просто подождите. Когда придет срок, утром в шесть часов вы увидите солнце. Аналогичным образом и преданное служение - исполняя его, необходимо набраться терпения..." 

Примечание Шрилы Пурначандры Госвами: Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что рага-марг придет сам собой. Точно так же, как солнце само восходит по утрам или как половое влечение проявляется по достижению зрелости, рага-маргу не нужно обучаться искусственно. Наши конкретные взаимоотношения с Кришной раскроются нам постепенно (сваям эва спхурати). Нет смысла в самонадеянных попытках развить в себе привязанность к какому-то виду взаимоотношений с Кришной, слушая и обсуждая только их, при этом не имея ни малейшего понятия о наших с Ним истинных и вечных взаимоотношениях. Они сами раскроются в свой срок - это и есть сварупа-сиддхи. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что рага-марг знаменует уровень сварупа-сиддхи. А до этого времени преданный просто выполняет ваидхи-бхакти.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Тоже по теме. По поводу спонтанной любви и правил-предписаний.

"Различие между чистыми преданными во Вриндаване и преданными в других местах состоит в том, что у жителей Вриндавана нет иных желаний, кроме желания общаться с Кришной. Кришна очень добр к Своим преданным и выполняет это их желание. Преданные всегда жаждут общаться с Кришной, и Господь всегда готов дать им такую возможность. Преданные во Вриндаване испытывают к Кришне спонтанную любовь. Им не нужно строго придерживаться правил и предписаний, потому что сердце их и так переполняет трансцендентная любовь к Кришне. Правила и предписания необходимы тем, в ком еще не проснулось чувство естественной любви к Богу. Брахма тоже преданный Господа, но он - обычный преданный, который должен следовать предписаниям шастр. В своих молитвах он просит Кришну дать ему возможность родиться во Вриндаване, чтобы он сумел подняться до уровня спонтанной любви к Кришне". (Шрила Прабхупада, книга «Кришна», глава 14)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот шлока на английском. У меня по-другому здесь:
> 
> Sva-niyama-dasaka, Text 2
> 
> na canyatra ksetre hari-tanu-sanatho 'pi sujanad
> rasasvadam- premna dadhad api vasami ksanam api
> vidhasye samvasam- vraja-bhuvana eva pratibhavam?
> samam- tt etad gramyavalibhir abhitanvann api katham
> 
> ...


Вот перевод Кушатратхи Даса, с которого мне довелось переводить. 


http://www.krishnapath.org/Library/G...ma_Dasakam.pdf

Sri Sva-niyama-dasakam
Ten Vows

Text 2

na canyatra ksetre hari-tanu-sanatho  'pi  sujanad
rasasvadam premna dadhad api  vasami  ksanam  api
samam tv etad gramyavalibhir  abhitanvann  api  katham
vidhasye samvasam vraja-bhuvana eva pratibhavam

I vow that I  shall  live  in  the  land  of  Vraja  birth  after  birth,  chatting  casually
with the  villagers. I shall  not  live  even  for  a  moment  in  any  other  place,  even if  the
Lord resides there in  His  Deity  form,  and  even  if  the  great  devotees fill  it  with  the
sweet nectar of transcendental  love.

Даю обет жить на земле Враджа жизнь за жизнью, общаясь с обитателями ее между прочим.
Ни на мгновенье не соглашусь жить ни в одном другом священном месте,
пусть даже там присутствует Господь в Своей форме Божества, и великие преданные
преисполняют все вокруг нектаром божественной любви.



___________________

Это разные английские переводы, а в самих шлоках разный порядок строк. 
Кем сделан ваш перевод, интересно?


___________________
Вот другой стих, о котором шла речь: 


Even if I have the opportunity to bathe in the nectarean ocean of pure love of Krsna, and even if I have the pure devotees of the infallible Supreme Personality of Godhead as my associates, I will not consent to live, even for a single moment, in any sacred place other than Vrajabhumi. Even if the residents of Vraja appear to be ordinary, and even if they fill my ears with useless gossip, I pray that I may remain among them, eternally residing here in Vraja. (Raghunatha das Goswami, Vraja Vilasa Stava, Text 105).

«Хотя есть у меня возможность купаться в океане чистой любви к Кришне
и даже общаться с чистыми преданными непогрешимого Верховного Господа, -
не соглашусь, ни на мгновение, поселиться ни в одном другом священном
месте, кроме Враджабхуми. И пусть жители Враджа мне кажутся простыми,
и пусть наполняют слух мой никчемной болтовней – молюсь, чтобы
я мог оставаться среди них, вечно пребывая здесь, во Врадже».

[ Рагхунатха дас Госвами, Враджа Виласа Става, текст 105 ]
http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/7066...naya-vrindavan

----------


## Амира

> Пока человек осквернен иллюзией, все его рассуждения о том, какова его сварупа, не более чем фарс. Это просто умствования. "Что там самое высшее? Манджари-бхава? Ну все, я буду в себе развивать манджари-бхаву! Конечно же я-манджари! А Дварака? Дварака- фи! Ведь Бхактивинода Тхакур же отвергает все, что не связано с Радхарани."


Это еще один миф привнесенный в ИСККОН извне уже после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады. Что ИСККОН - это "фабрика" по производству гопи в манджари-бхаве. А все остальное не наше и нам чуждо. Ни Шрила Прабхупада ни Бхактивинода Тхакур нигде не пишут о таких ограничениях. Все духовные отношения с Кришной разрешены и все очень возвышенны. И что только манджари-бхава, которая, кстати, не является высшей - это тоже миф привнесенный извне. Все отношения с Кришной основываются на особенностях каждой личности и для каждого определенные отношения с Кришной являются изначальными и только в этих отношениях он может быть на "своем месте" и испытывать счастье.

----------


## Светлана )

> Ни Шрила Прабхупада ни Бхактивинода Тхакур нигде не пишут о таких ограничениях. Все духовные отношения с Кришной разрешены и все очень возвышенны. И что только манджари-бхава, которая, кстати, не является высшей - это тоже миф привнесенный извне.


Почему миф? Это от Господа Чайтаньи идёт.

----------


## Амира

> Почему миф? Это от Господа Чайтаньи идёт.


Что именно идёт от Господа Чайтаньи?

----------


## Светлана )

> Что именно идёт от Господа Чайтаньи?


Что все его ближайшие спутники следуют этим путём. И их ученики, видимо, тоже. Парампара такая. В других парампарах другие варианты могут быть. Разнообразие Его игр бесконечно)
" Все Госвами Вриндавана в своей вечной сварупе являются такими служанками Шримати Радхарани."
https://studopedia.ru/17_140446_mandzhari-bhava.html

----------


## Амира

> Что все его ближайшие спутники следуют этим путём.


Это откуда вы взяли? У Него были абсолютно разные спутники. 

*Шри Гаура-ганнодеша-дипика:*

5. Шрила Сварупа Дамодара Госвами и другие великие писатели-вайшнавы посвятили немало слов великим спутникам Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, Господа Нитьянанды и Господа Адвайты. Эти писатели объяснили, что спутники Господа Чайтаньи были во время прихода Господа Кришны вриндаванскими пастухами, и рассказали нам, как звали прежде каждого из спутников Господа.
14. Все спутники Господа Чайтаньи, Господа Нитьянанды и Господа Адвайты - очень возвышенные личности. Во время пришествия Господа Кришны все спутники Господа Нитьянанды были мальчиками-пастушками.
17. Рассказывая о Господе Чайтанье, Шрила Сварупа Дамодара Госвами объяснил, что среди благородных спутников Панча-таттвы есть преданные, которые раньше были мальчиками-пастушками, игравшими с Господом Кришной.
22. Мадхавендра Пури был в обители Враджи воплощением дерева кальпа-врикша. На этом дереве зреют сочные плоды: служение Господу Кришне, дружба с Господом Кришной, родительская любовь к Господу Кришне и супружеская любовь к Господу Кришне.
23. Шриман Ишвара Пури Свами был учеником Мадхавендры Пури. Ишвара Пури бережно вкусил от плода супружеской любви к Господу Кришне и мог передать этот плод другим.
24. Шри Адвайта Ачарья проявил чувства слуги Господа и дружеские чувства к Господу, а Шриман Ранга Пури выразил родительские чувства по отношению к Господу Кришне.
33. Различные вечные преданные Господа играли различные роли в играх Господа во Врадже, каждый в соответствии со своими личными экстатическими любовными чувствами к Господу Кришне.
34. Когда луна Господа Чайтаньи вот-вот должна была взойти над материальным миром, Господь сказал Адвайте Ачарье: "Один преданные привязаны ко Мне как слуги, другие - как друзья, третьи чувствуют ко Мне смешанную привязанность слуги и друга. Некоторые обладают непоколебимой верой и любят такие Мои формы, как Шри Шри Радха-Мадхава, некоторые привязаны ко Мне в облике царя Двараки. Некоторые привязаны к Моим различным воплощениям и по-разному таким образом выражают свою любовь ко Мне. Теперь Я покажу им, что значит любить Меня так, как любили Меня жители Враджи".

Если уж говорить о двух самых ближайших спутниках Господа Чайтаньи, с которыми он никогда не расставался, то они были сакхи, а манджари Он отослал во Вриндаван и виделся с ними всего несколько раз.




> И их ученики, видимо, тоже. Парампара такая. В других парампарах другие варианты могут быть. Разнообразие Его игр бесконечно)
> " Все Госвами Вриндавана в своей вечной сварупе являются такими служанками Шримати Радхарани."
> https://studopedia.ru/17_140446_mandzhari-bhava.html


Вот кратко чему учил Господь Чайтанья:

«Чайтанйа-чаритамрита» советует неофитам оставить все корыстные желания и, руководствуясь указаниями писаний, заняться регулируемым преданным служением Господу [садхана-бхакти]. Таким образом у неофита постепенно разовьется привязанность к имени Кришны, Его славе, образу, качествам и т.д. Развив в себе такую привязанность, он сможет служить лотосным стопам Кришны спонтанно, даже не следуя регулирующим принципам. Эту стадию называют рага-бхакти — преданным служением в спонтанной любви. На этой стадии преданный может следовать по стопам одного из вечных спутников Кришны во Вриндаване. Такое служение называют рагануга-бхакти. Рагануга-бхакти, спонтанным преданным служением, можно заниматься, находясь в шанта-расе. При этом преданный стремится стать коровой Кришны, Его посохом, флейтой в Его руках или цветами, украшающими Его шею. В дасйа-расе преданный следует по стопам таких слуг Кришны, как Читрака, Патрака или Рактака. В дружеской сакхйа-расе он может стать другом Господа, подобным Баладеве, Шридаме или Судаме. В ватсалйа-расе, отношениях родительской любви, можно идти по стопам Нанды Махараджа и Йашоды, а в мадхурйа-расе, любовной расе, стать подобным Шримати Радхарани, таким Ее подругам, как Лалита, или таким служанкам (манджари), как Рупа и Рати. В этом суть всех наставлений, касающихся преданного служения». («Нектар наставлений», Текст 8, комментарий).

Знаете, я уже более 25 лет читаю книги Шрилы Прабхупады и каждый раз не перестаю удивляться глубине его книг.  Несмотря на то, что он писал свои книги для не очень подготовленной аудитории, тем не менее он не оставил без внимания ни одну сокровенную истину.  И даже если прочесть труды Госвами о сокровенной любви гопи к Кришне, а потом вернуться к книгам Прабхупады, то можно  увидеть, что у него это тоже все есть. Мы читаем одни и те же слова много раз и не понимаем их глубокий смысл. 

Что касается манджари-бхавы, то даже если вы сошлетесь на «Вилапа Кусуманджали», то это, тем не менее, не является доказательством, а лишь желанием воспеть свою бхаву и это нормально. Это все подробно разъясняет Бхактивинода Тхакур в нескольких своих книгах, например в «Джайва-дхарме». А если уж совсем конкретно и не двузначно, то в «Шри Кришна-самхите» 8.11 есть такой стих:

*В Упасана-кханде, или ведическом разделе по поклонению, привязанность делится на три категории: чистая привязанность, привязанность в настроении Вайкунтхи и привязанность, основанная на материальных примерах духовных взаимоотношений. Чистая привязанность, или маха-бхава, — это достояние Радхики, которая является половиной тела Кришны. Схожая, но немного слабее маха-бхава проявлена в восьми чистых признаках трансцендентной экстатической любви, которую олицетворяют восемь сакхи. Аналогичная настроению сакхи является привязанность, основанная на материальных примерах духовных взаимоотношений, которую олицетворяют манджари. Поклоняющийся должен первым делом принять прибежище у манджари, которая имеет природу, сходную с его собственной. Спустя какое-то время ему следует принять прибежище у сакхи, которой поклоняется эта манджари. По милости этой сакхи человек обретет прибежище лотосньгх стоп Шри Радхики. Положения поклоняющегося, манджари, сакхи и Шри Радхики в кругу танца раса — сходны со звездой, планетой, солнцем и Дхрувалокой в материальном мире. 
*
Сравните со словами Шрилы Прабхупады в цитате выше в этом сообщении. 

Я понимаю чье-то желание представить манджари-бхаву как высшую. Для каждого своя бхава высшая. Но кроме желания, еще нужны доказательства, а в этом вольном литературном труде их, к сожалению, нет.

----------


## Светлана )

> Это откуда вы взяли?


Из истории вайшнавизма помню, ссылки не помню - если нужно, есть в интернете. Там же в "Гаура-ганоддеша-дипике"  тоже есть.

"Знаменитая когда-то во Вриндаван-дхаме Шри Рупа-манджари явилась как Шрила Рупа Госвами...
Ближайшая подруга Рупы-манджари, известная под именами Рати-манджари и
Лаванга-манджари, явилась как Шрила Санатана Госвами... 
... личность, которая была во Вриндаване Анангой Манаджари, - теперь Гопал Бхатта Госвами. Некоторые авторитетные личности считают, однако, по-другому - что он был Гуной Манджари...
Рага-манджари явилась как Шрила Рагхунатха Бхатта Госвами, живший в хижине
на берегу Радха-кунды...
Шрила Рагхунатха даса Госвами был воплощением Расы-манджари. Некоторые
говорят, что он был воплощением Рати-манджари, а другие утверждают, что он
- воплощение Бханумати-деви.
187
Бхугарбха Тхакур был воплощением Премы-манджари, а Локанатха Госвами -
воплощением Лилы-манджари. 

"Гаура-ганоддеша-дипика" Шри Кави Карнапура Госвами

Тут тоже про это.
" Все Госвами Вриндавана в своей вечной сварупе являются такими служанками Шримати Радхарани."
https://studopedia.ru/17_140446_mandzhari-bhava.html

Понимаю, конечно, не обязательно все преданные ИСККОН - изначально манджари. Мне пока мантру бы внимательно научиться повторять, а там дальше, по милости Кришны видно будет, как дальше служить, в каком виде. Хочется сразу быстро, конечно. Дайте мне таблетку от жадности и нетерпения, и побольше!

----------


## Амира

> Понимаю, конечно, не обязательно все преданные ИСККОН - изначально манджари.


Вообще, если сейчас в мире найдется хоть одна манджари, осознавшая это, это будет хорошо. :smilies:  Нам нужно подражать чистоте служения жителей Враджа, а не бхаве или расе преждевременно. Кришна послал Уддхаву во Вриндаван проведать гопи не для того чтобы он сменил расу, а чтобы он увидел чистоту их преданности и любви. А раса она сама раскроется, главное не слушать ничьих советов, в какой расе нужно служить, это все лично, индивидуально и сокровенно и раскрывается в личных взаимоотношениях с Кришной, возможно с помощью гуру - уттама-адхикари.

----------


## Светлана )

:good:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Индивидуальная и конкретно-сокровенная раса разумеется раскроется с течением времени. 
А может быть и с интенсификацией своего преданного служения.
А может быть и  с помощью гуру-уттамы.
А может быть и по милости Шримати Радхарани, Шри Кришны и Их преданных.
А может быть и еще как-то.

Однако чтобы это произошло, вероятно необходимо достичь и утвердиться в понимании вот этого стиха из "Чайтанья Чаритамриты":  

«Я не брахман, Я не кшатрий, Я не вайшья и не шудра. Я не брахмачари, не семейный человек, не ванапрастха и не санньяси. Я считаю Себя лишь слугой слуги слуги лотосных стоп Господа Шри Кришны, покровителя гопи. Он подобен океану нектара. Он — источник трансцендентного блаженства для всей Вселенной. Бытие Его всегда исполнено великолепия»
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10205

----------

